#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  I m a Thai teacher, need help please ask

## MTL ae

Hello everyone,
my name is Ae and I m a teacher from My Thai Language School.
During my free time, I'll be very happy to answer to any question you have about Thai language so please feel free to ask me.
Regards.
Kroo ae.

----------


## Bobcock

Welcome to Teak Door.

I'm sure a question or two will pop up in the coming weeks.

My first one is, how do you say...

"I wish I could fly, right up to the sky, but I can't"?

----------


## Thetyim

Thank you, Ae  and welcome to Teakdoor

----------


## pai nai ma

Ae, Welcome to Teakdoor. Would you be willing to change your new banner ad to a slightly darker blue to match the current TD motif?

----------


## Camel Toe

None of my students speak English, they are 6 and there are 53 per class.  Oddly they don't behave very well with me.  But if a Thai person walks in the room they all go hush.  I don't mean a Thai teacher person, or the director himself, it could be the gardener.  

I've formed the habit of throwing the bad boys out into the halls were they are to sit till the class finishes.  Lately I noticed they've run away as soon as I turn my back.  

You're a teacher too, you must know how to handle something like this.  My question is how do you say, "You're an animal, your parents never educated you because their parents never educated them.  If you move from this very spot I'll chain you to the wall."

----------


## MTL ae

Nice to meet you Mr. Bobcock. 
It's my pleasure tell you in Thai 

"chan wang yaak ja bin, bin kheun soo thorng faa..., dtae bpen bpai mai dai"
"ฉันหวังอยากจะบิน บินขึ้นสู่ท้องฟ้า... แต่เป็นไปไม่ได้"

Hope my little help can make you smile  :Smile: 

Kroo Ae

----------


## baldrick

Hi Ae

good to see offers of assistance

----------


## JoGeAr

Hi Kroo Ae and welcome. I'm sure your skills will come in very handy at times here.

----------


## MTL ae

..................................................  ..................................................  ....

Hmm, I see . It's hard to handle many people from different family especially when they are in the same place (unfortunately...in your place)

However, my experience in teaching (both child and adult) taught me that sometime we should keep our desire or what we wanna say deeply inside if that make someone hurt, especially to our student.

In additional, I can answer your question in cases that you face with the difficult word, word by word, and I hope that you'll understand.

lucky with your work, Kroo Ae

----------


## Camel Toe

Thank you.

----------


## justwingit

^^thats an interesting response/answer

----------


## Smeg

I have one. 

As Thai language is quite childlike in nature, do Thais see English language as being all serious and grown up?

----------


## dirtydog

There are different levels of Thai langauge smeggy, not all talk like the slag dogs you generally meet  :Smile:

----------


## Camel Toe

And why do some people shout kwai and kwaai at me?  Are those the same in meaning?

----------


## pai nai ma

Isn't slagdog one word?

----------


## dirtydog

> And why do some people shout kwai and kwaai at me?


Because they know you?

----------


## dirtydog

> Isn't slagdog one word?


No idea, you would have to find a proper TEFLer to answer that one, yet another question in Thailand that will never be answered  :Sad:

----------


## Smeg

What is an exact translation of "farang", and why do Thai people use this word so much to place focus onto people's ethnic appearance when doing so serves no purpose?

----------


## pai nai ma

> we should keep our desire or what we wanna say deeply inside if that make someone hurt, especially to our student.


A tattoo idea perhaps, CT.

With a little seahorse of course.

----------


## killerbees

Hi, Kru Ae. 

Welcome to the board. I'm doing a lot of studying so I'll probably ask you some questions at some point. Thanks in advance! 

-KB-

----------


## klongmaster

> Regards.* Kroo* ae.


you'd make friends easier if you adopted the world-wide transliteration of 'khru'...

----------


## Camel Toe

I've noticed I get more respect than I deserve at times, I'm old, so what should I deserve for that?   I hate it when my students drop to their knees in class asking permission to use the toilet.  Come on kids, get up please!  I know it's a common theme to show respect to your teachers.  But unless they're about to pee their trousers, they dis me to the max, so it can't be real.  Would it be inappropriate to tell them to stay off their knees, just ask, it's natural to pee, it's okay, I understand, go pee, you have five minutes, don't forget to wash your hands?

Thank you in advance, Khru Ae.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Hello everyone,
> my name is Ae and I m a teacher from My Thai Language School.
> During my free time, I'll be very happy to answer to any question you have about Thai language so please feel free to ask me.
> Regards.
> Kroo ae.


Welcome to the Forum Kroo Ae.  I'm sure that your offer to answer questions will be taken advantage of and is appreciated.  Ciao!

----------


## klongmaster

> what we *wanna*


please have the decency of writing in proper English...it's bad enough that we have to put up with KW and his numerous personnae without you starting as well...

the correct term for English speakers would be 'what we *want to'*...

----------


## Fabian

Welcome, Khun Ae.
Thai is a difficult language to learn. I may have some questions from time to time.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Welcome to the Forum Kroo Ae.  I'm sure that your offer to answer questions will be taken advantage of and is appreciated.  Ciao!


What a great idea, a sponsor actually helping out.  I think she needs an assistant though.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Welcome to the Forum Kroo Ae. I'm sure that your offer to answer questions will be taken advantage of and is appreciated. Ciao! 
> 
> 
> What a great idea, a sponsor actually helping out. I think she needs an assistant though.


U lost me Khun Toe but see no harm is welcoming new members to the forum.  Unless of course someone is interested is shooing them away threw intimidation.  Keep it light "chingo".  Ciao!

----------


## Camel Toe

> U lost me Khun Toe but see no harm is welcoming new members to the forum. Unless of course someone is interested is shooing them away threw intimidation. Keep it light "chingo". Ciao!


eh?  My comment was heavy?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> U lost me Khun Toe but see no harm is welcoming new members to the forum. Unless of course someone is interested is shooing them away threw intimidation. Keep it light "chingo". Ciao!
> 			
> 		
> 
> eh? My comment was heavy?


possibly in decipherable would be more of an accurate description...  ciao!

----------


## MTL ae

Thanks for your warm welcome  :Smile: 

Kroo Ae.

----------


## PlanK

> Originally Posted by MTL ae
> 
> what we *wanna* 
> 
> 
> please have the decency of writing in proper English...it's bad enough that we have to put up with KW and his numerous personnae without you starting as well...
> 
> the correct term for English speakers would be 'what we *want to'*...



I wanna know what's your problem?  Some of of us are prolly gonna have some questions we wanna answer for.  


For foks sake wanna/gonna/prolly is how many of us speak, why do people get upset when non native speakers use our slang or our lazy way of speaking.  Understanding is the first priority.  Who on this thread doesn't understand the meaning of wanna?


Big welcome to ครู Ae.  (Did I spell khru correctly?).

----------


## justwingit

What no answers to the previous Questions?

----------


## MTL ae

> Thank you, Ae and welcome to Teakdoor





> Ae, Welcome to Teakdoor. Would you be willing to change your new banner ad to a slightly darker blue to match the current TD motif?


Dear Pai nai ma,

Thanks for your advice, I'll consult my graphic design for this.

Kroo Ae.

----------


## MTL ae

.................................

Dear Smet,

I thing it's the nature of human to be exciting and sometime serious to learn the new things,and the atmosphere around teaching places will help you (from my past experience in learning japanese, teacher is the best one to motivate my mind) ... think positive 

Kroo Ae, :Smile:

----------


## MTL ae

..............................................

Dear killerbees,

Thanks for your welcoming, feel good to get the message from the one who do the same thing with me... do not hesitate to contact me.

Nice day, 
Kroo Ae

----------


## MTL ae

..................................................  .......
Dear all,

I'm so sorry if some of my comment maybe causes of conflict in here. I'm the thai native teacher who try to develop myself to be the better teacher who teach in English...then I'm accept that my English skills is still not reach to the best ( but I'm not give up if you dare me to test Thai Grammar or any Thai literacy... :Smile:  )

The topic about : want to = wanna / going to = gonna / etc, ... I'm accept both of your guys comments, and I'll use them all ... if I write the letter to my boss or to apply the new job, I'll write the formal one...I promise. However, after I read Teakdoor forum many times, I feel warm and familiar with you all, so can I use gonna or wanna with you? Please.

* Thanks for klongmaster for your advise about the way to spell "Khru", but my school use the slightly different phonetic system to teach our student, then I have to stay "Kroo" follow our individual system.

** Thanks for Plan B about every cheerful comment that I appreciate, furthermore, your phrase " Big welcome to ครู Ae " ... you write it ablolutely correct ! >>>  :Smile: 

Have a nice dream,
นอนหลับฝันดี...

Kroo Ae
ครูเอ

----------


## Jack10

Hello Kru Ae,

i am actually dating a romantic girl and i would like to know how to say:

"Your eyes are beautiful as the stars" :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## chitown

> I have one. 
> 
> As Thai language is quite childlike in nature, do Thais see English language as being all serious and grown up?



Yeah Smeg, and you are a beacon of maturity.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## good2bhappy

> Your eyes are beautiful as the stars


Your eyes are as beautiful...... from the Rubiyat

----------


## kingwilly

> please have the decency of writing in proper English...it's bad enough that we have to put up with KW and his numerous personnae without you starting as well...  the correct term for English speakers would be 'what we want to'...



huh?

whaddya mean? u dissing me?

----------


## Jack10

Dear good2bhappy,

thanks 

" You eyes are as beautiful as the stars "

----------


## good2bhappy

Dta suay mungaan dao LOL
with a khun

----------


## kingwilly

> However, after I read Teakdoor forum many times, I feel warm and familiar


same same me!  :goldcup:

----------


## Alex101

Thank you Khun Ae for your nice help!!!!

----------


## MTL ae

> What is an exact translation of "farang", and why do Thai people use this word so much to place focus onto people's ethnic appearance when doing so serves no purpose?


Dear Smeg,

I would like to answer  what you wonder about 'farang' word. I am not sure what is the exactly true story  but I have heard from my teacher when i was in high school. She told us in the class that 'farang" is the word that we called the foreigners who came to Thailand for the first empire like French. I would say " the modern word farang is DERIVED from the original commercial contacts vistiing Thailand who were Frenchmen. Then refered to generallly as Farance, meaning Frenchman and became "Farang" as in present. So Thai will call  
European appearance that "Farang"

Kroo Ae

----------


## Fabian

Isn't "farang" an impolite or at least informal way to address a foreigner?

----------


## Travelmate

^ oh no. The Thais mistake us blokes for French people. How dreadful

----------


## PlanK

Farang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## MTL ae

> Isn't "farang" an impolite or at least informal way to address a foreigner?


Dear K.Fabian,

It doean't matter. It is a common word to call them but we have Thai word to call foregner also "Chaaw-dtaang-chaat" or " Chaaw-dtaang-bpra-ted". You can say "farang but after you learn Thai from me today. You better try to use proper word as I suggest.

Best regards,
Kroo Ae

----------


## Fabian

I have to try to use the correct words anyway. My wife has studied linguistics and she will correct me all the time when I am saying something improper or incorrectly.

Thanks for your advise.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Chaaw-dtaang-bpra-ted


I've been called that once in seven years.  From a university director with a PhD.

----------


## MTL ae

> Chaaw-dtaang-bpra-ted
> 			
> 		
> 
> I've been called that once in seven years. From a university director with a PhD.


...........................................

Dear Camel,

It's good to you to get more word from different people and situations, all will help you to fulfill your experience. I believe that many Thai words in your knowledge source will help you to select the proper word to say in daily life  :Smile: 

Nice day,
Kroo Ae

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I would like to answer what you wonder about 'farang' word. I am not sure what is the exactly true story but I have heard from my teacher when i was in high school. She told us in the class that 'farang" is the word that we called the foreigners who came to Thailand for the first empire like French. I would say " the modern word farang is DERIVED from the original commercial contacts vistiing Thailand who were Frenchmen. Then refered to generallly as Farance, meaning Frenchman and became "Farang" as in present. So Thai will call European appearance that "Farang"


Amazingly, your teacher got it wrong. As with much of Thai culture, the word came across from India and Arabia.

----------


## Smeg

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> 
> Isn't "farang" an impolite or at least informal way to address a foreigner?
> 
> 
> Dear K.Fabian,
> 
> It doean't matter.


What you mean is "please don't ask that. Just drop it. Farang that thinks and knows too much catches us out"

Farang is an informal word. For a Thai to use an informal word to refer to a person they don't know is impolite, especially if it is a word which is also used as a common noun i.e. refers to a type of fruit.

----------


## dirtydog

> Amazingly, your teacher got it wrong. As with much of Thai culture, the word came across from India and Arabia.


Everything I have read states they don't know where the word "Farang" originated from.

----------


## pai nai ma

What is alex101's connection, if any, to MTL?

----------


## Jack10

i don't speak Thai but i heard from a Thai-French friend that the word farang comes from "FRANCAIS" which means French (for a person) in french (the language).
Thai people couldn't pronounce it correctly: so they actually said "FARANG SAY".
And it is how the word _farang_ was used to designate a white person.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> i don't speak Thai but i heard from a Thai-French friend that the word farang comes from "FRANCAIS" which means French (for a person) in french (the language). Thai people couldn't pronounce it correctly: so they actually said "FARANG SAY". And it is how the word farang was used to designate a white person.


I guess India and the ME must've got the same word from the Thais then.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MTL ae

As with much of Thai culture, the word came across from India and Arabia.[/quote]
..................................................

Dear Marmite, 

Your topic is interesting, can you explain me more about it root in the formal way. I'm ready to get more information to fulfill my brain.
PS. However, Farang(Guava) is my favorite fruit,then I have only the positive side with them.

Thank you,
Kroo Ae

----------


## Smeg

^ I love dogs. So is it ok to refer to Thais as dogs?

----------


## Butterfly

> i don't speak Thai but i heard from a Thai-French friend that the word farang comes from "FRANCAIS" which means French (for a person) in french (the language).
> Thai people couldn't pronounce it correctly: so they actually said "FARANG SAY".
> And it is how the word farang was used to designate a white person.


Yes this is the true reason, when they pronounce it in Thai, it's exactly the same sound as you would in French




> I guess India and the ME must've got the same word from the Thais then


Gee, you clueless ignorant chav, the French traveled all over, you think they only stopped in SE Asia ? the word could come from the same instance of events, and you wouldn't know it anyway

----------


## Butterfly

and the Fruit Guava was named after the French since they are the ones who brought them here,

----------


## Norton

> Gee, you clueless ignorant chav, the French traveled all over, you think they only stopped in SE Asia ?


Agree with the first few words but the Dutch and Portuguese arrived in Thailand long before the French.  Not likely they would have called Europeans after the French.  Think it was the Portuguese who first introduced chilies to Thailand from the Americas.  Little did they know the entire population would become addicted. :Wink:

----------


## MTL ae

> and the Fruit Guava was named after the French since they are the ones who brought them here,


..............................................

Dear All,

Thanks Smeg for your mind.

Thank you so much Butterfly for your clearly information, i'm appreciate in this reply ... Take care.

Do not hesitate to ask me more topic ...  :Smile: 
Kroo Ae

----------


## Norton

> Do not hesitate to ask me more topic


OK.  Here's one that's very confusing for most foreigners living in Isaan.

Most of the locals say they speak Lao language.  Some say they speak Isaan Thai language.  To me they are the same.  Why do the people of Isaan use different terms when they refer to their language?

----------


## Butterfly

isn't Issaan, an old Laos province ?

----------


## Camel Toe

> Think it was the Portuguese who first introduced chilies to Thailand


.. that were introduced to the Portuguese by the Spanish who brought them back from Mexico.  Or, since Cristoforo Colombo was in fact an Italian funded by the Spanish, maybe the Italians should take the credit.  My guess is CC was in fact a Chinaman who arrived in Mexico centuries before boats were invented.

----------


## Norton

> isn't Issaan, an old Laos province ?


Yes it was.  The question for the teacher was why do people in Isaan call the same language by different names.  Some say it's Lao and some Isaan Thai.

----------


## Camel Toe

Sorry, a non language question:

Ae, something that puzzles me is the amount of paet on many a Thai dish.  I like spicy food more than most farang but I also like to taste one or two of the other flavours on a dish as well.  The spice seems to dominate everything in sight.  Do you know of Thais who ask for paet nit nit or no paet at all?  I don't know if you're married with children, but if you are, were you there the first time your wife put a spoonful of chili whatever in your child's mouth?  Did he/she make a funny face?

----------


## jandajoy

> and the Fruit Guava was named after the French since they are the ones who brought them here,


What about "French letters"? How's that work then?

----------


## jandajoy

> Do you know of Thais who ask for paet nit nit or no paet at all?


Yes, my wife. 50- 50 Laos/Thai. Really doesn't like paet but insists on eating it on a daily basis and then complains about for an hour or 2 afterwards.
It's as though it were some kind of ritual. Nearly 3 years and she still hasn't explained why.    :Confused:

----------


## MTL ae

..................................................  ..

Dear Norton,

Maybe people in Isaan notice that there are some different in the language they use from the original one, it's true that they got an influence from Lao but they still not 100% language user, another word in Lao that they don't understand and the Lao alphabet reading and writing that they cannot reach too. 
...then, How can they call the quit different language by the same name... (0_0)?

However, I still worship my teacher's word that "language is arbitrary".

Good Luck,
Kroo Ae

----------


## Bung

Youv'e all got it wrong. It's Falang not Farang

Your welcome.




> Yes, my wife. 50- 50 Laos/Thai. Really doesn't like paet but insists on eating it on a daily basis and then complains about for an hour or 2 afterwards. It's as though it were some kind of ritual. Nearly 3 years and she still hasn't explained why.


Mines exactly the same. eats somtam then complains about how spicy it is and how she has to go to the toilet a lot stomach no good then goes out the next day and does it again

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> It's Falang not Farang


Only if you can't speak properly.

----------


## matsalleh

> Originally Posted by Bung
> 
> It's Falang not Farang
> 
> 
> Only if you can't speak properly.



The writing is: ฝรั่ง - so if properly speaking, the R is to be pronounced!!

----------


## DrAndy

> I have one. 
> 
> As Thai language is quite childlike in nature, do Thais see English language as being all serious and grown up?


 
jolly good question Smeg

however, it does seem to be based on a misunderstanding of the structure of Thai language, if that is what you are referring to as "childlike"

----------


## DrAndy

> Thanks Smeg for your mind.


I think Ae is very polite

----------


## Camel Toe

Yes indeed he is.

----------


## Blake7

What is "felching" in Thai?

----------


## Texpat

If Thais can say _diesel_ (with a final _"l"_ sound) why do they put a final consonant _"n"_ on the name _Michael_?

----------


## pompeybloke

From Korat to Ubon the Thai becomes Khmer the further east you go, a hybrid between the two really. An English analogy being 'scouse', a cross between English and someone clearing their throat. Going north from Korat the Laos permeates. Isn't that the same everywhere in the world? If not with a language change then a dialect pick up. Goes with looks too. Laotians being fairer, the skin gets lighter all the way up to Nong Khai  and the skin darker from Buriram eastwards.

----------


## Texpat

Yeah the folks running around Nong Khai are downright pasty.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

If they'd start wolfing down a cheeseburger and fries every afternoon, I might start thinking I was back on the block.

----------


## pompeybloke

^are you on drugs?

----------


## Bung

> Originally Posted by Bung It's Falang not Farang Only if you can't speak properly.


Guess I should have used the sarcasim smiley

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Guess I should have used the sarcasim smiley


Indeed. Telepathy isn't very good around here.

----------


## MTL ae

> If Thais can say _diesel_ (with a final _"l"_ sound) why do they put a final consonant _"n"_ on the name _Michael_?


 



> If Thais can say _diesel_ (with a final _"l"_ sound) why do they put a final consonant _"n"_ on the name _Michael_?


..................................................  ..........

Dear Texpat,

I think that It's easy for thai people to say transliterate word by their style like...

-Diesel, they can say " dee saiw ", " dee sail "

-Michael, they can say " mai kern ", " mai kerl ", for the one who familiar with English usually say " mai koew "

Then, they will chose to say by the word they familiar by their atmosphere or their experience.  

Good luck,
Kroo Ae  :Smile:

----------


## Jack10

Hey Kroo Ae, I would like to know how to say fried chiken with cashew nut, I really like it and I don't know how to say it. Thanks in advance :Smile:

----------


## JoGeAr

Gai-pat-met-ma-muarng-him-ma-pan.


(Sorry, Kroo Ae :Smile: )



Edit: Oops, forgot the ma in ma-muarng.  :Sad:

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by MTL ae
> 
> 
> Thanks Smeg for your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ae is very polite


And satisfied with small things

----------


## Camel Toe

How about a more than thank you, like:  That was very nice of you.  You offered more than I expected.  It was kind of you to do this for me.

----------


## MTL ae

Dear Jack10
"Fried chicken with cashew nut" in Thai we call 
"Gai pad med ma muang hi ma pan"
For your information Cashew nut = med ma muang hi ma pan  :Smile: 
May be a bit difficult to pronounce 

Don't forget to say it in Thai next time you order !!  :Smile: 


Nice Day,
Kroo Ae

----------


## MTL ae

> Gai-pat-met-ma-muarng-him-ma-pan.
> 
> 
> (Sorry, Kroo Ae)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oops, forgot the ma in ma-muarng.


 
Hi JoGeAr,
Thank you for your answer, It's very nice of you. 

Nice Day,
Kroo Ae   :France:

----------


## kingwilly

Sawasdee krap Khun Ae.

Thanks for your helpful posts, I am interested to know how you found this website, if you do not mind telling us? 

 :Smile:

----------


## JoGeAr

^KW, check out the ad for MTL at the top of every page. Kroo Ae works for them.

----------


## jandajoy

MTL ae,

Here's a question for you. 

Can you identify the rat like creatures being sold on the river bank in the "Slow boat down the Mekong" thread? My better half say they're called "Dum" or something like that.

Cheers

----------


## Spin

> I think that It's easy for thai people to say transliterate word by their style like... 
> -Diesel, they can say " dee saiw ", " dee sail " 
> -Michael, they can say " mai kern ", " mai kerl ", for the one who familiar with English usually say " mai koew " 
> Then, they will chose to say by the word they familiar by their atmosphere or their experience.


I think you have got this all wrong here. The word Michael has to be pronounced properly for you to be understood. That means that it is unacceptable to sound the word with an "n" sound at the end. If you do that you will not be understood in the same way that any Thai is easily confused by a foreinger who deviates from the rigid parameters that Thais employ for their ability to understand spoken Thai.
To say that its ok for them to choose how to say a word based on their experience or atmosphere would appear to be ridiculous if they then proceed to choose to end the word Michael with an "n" sound.
Of course, the foreigner has the mental capacity to think about what it is that the Thai person is saying and decipher the error. I have yet to discover any Thai who could do this (when the shoe is on the other foot), or seemingly even attempt this, rather just dismiss the situation and proclaim "mai khao jai".

----------


## MTL ae

Hi All
It's my pleasure helping you about Thai language so feel free to ask me if you have doubts in your mind.

Dear King Willy,
me and my colleagues found this website through google by coincidence, And guess what? I think this site is very interesting.

Nice Day,
Kroo Ae

----------


## kingwilly

> Dear King Willy, me and my colleagues found this website through google by coincidence, And guess what? I think this site is very interesting.


okie dokie, glad you like it. !

----------


## MTL ae

> MTL ae,
> 
> Here's a question for you. 
> 
> Can you identify the rat like creatures being sold on the river bank in the "Slow boat down the Mekong" thread? My better half say they're called "Dum" or something like that.
> 
> Cheers


Dear Jandajoy,
For the rat that sell along the riverbank of Mekong River, it's a vole(one type of rat) in Thai we call " noo na" There're people sell food and other stuffs along Mekong river and of course one of their best selling is the grill vole.

I think the reason that some people in that area call "Dum" because the color of the rat is black which is Thai (black= dum).

I bet the taste might be good, have anyone tasted it before?  :Smile: 

Nice Day,
Kroo Ae

----------


## jandajoy

> Dear Jandajoy, For the rat that sell along the riverbank of Mekong River, it's a vole(one type of rat) in Thai we call " noo na" There're people sell food and other stuffs along Mekong river and of course one of their best selling is the grill vole.  I think the reason that some people in that area call "Dum" because the color of the rat is black which is Thai (black= dum).  I bet the taste might be good, have anyone tasted it before?  Nice Day, Kroo Ae


Thanks very much for that, Kroo Ae. Perhaps the picture in the thread wasn't very clear. Never mind.
Cheers

----------


## MTL ae

> Originally Posted by MTL ae
> 
> Dear Jandajoy, For the rat that sell along the riverbank of Mekong River, it's a vole(one type of rat) in Thai we call " noo na" There're people sell food and other stuffs along Mekong river and of course one of their best selling is the grill vole. I think the reason that some people in that area call "Dum" because the color of the rat is black which is Thai (black= dum). I bet the taste might be good, have anyone tasted it before? Nice Day, Kroo Ae
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for that, Kroo Ae. Perhaps the picture in the thread wasn't very clear. Never mind.
> Cheers


 
Dear Jandajoy,
It's my pleasure answering your question. And if you want to see the clear picture of "Noo na" (Vole). I can show it to you but one thing it might make you sick.  :Confused: 

Nice Day,
Kroo Ae

----------


## jandajoy

> And if you want to see the clear picture of "Noo na" (Vole). I can show it to you but one thing it might make you sick.


That's very kind of you. Maybe the photos weren't very clear.
However the creature was correctly identified by mobs00 as a

ตุ่น

dtoon

mole (the animal), bamboo rat, genus _Rhizomys

Cheers
_

----------


## ayayeyey

> What is an exact translation of "farang", and why do Thai people use this word so much to place focus onto people's ethnic appearance when doing so serves no purpose?


It does

----------


## ayayeyey

> Originally Posted by MTL ae
> 
> what we *wanna* 
> 
> 
> please have the decency of writing in proper English...it's bad enough that we have to put up with KW and his numerous personnae without you starting as well...
> 
> the correct term for English speakers would be 'what we *want to'*...




Are you serious?

----------


## ayayeyey

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> 
> Isn't "farang" an impolite or at least informal way to address a foreigner?
> 
> 
> Dear K.Fabian,
> 
> It doean't matter. It is a common word to call them but we have Thai word to call foregner also "Chaaw-dtaang-chaat" or " Chaaw-dtaang-bpra-ted". You can say "farang but after you learn Thai from me today. You better try to use proper word as I suggest.
> ...




But farang means westerner, chaaw dtaang chaat could include all kinds of foreigners.

----------


## MTL ae

> Originally Posted by MTL ae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fabian
> ...


 

Dear ayayeyey,
You are totally right about that, Most of Thai people refer the word "Farang" to westerner and  caucasian people. 
And for the word "chaaw dtaang chaat" and "chaaw dtaang bpra ted" refer to all foreigners and it's a proper word in the written language.

Nice Day,
 Kroo Ae

----------


## Pnow

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Chaaw-dtaang-bpra-ted
> ...


Dear K. Ae,

Just been reading the first 2 pages of this thread. However I find it hard to pronounce your english/thai explanation with the abc alphabet. Is it because I am dutch and pronounce the alphabet differently?

----------


## MTL ae

> Originally Posted by MTL ae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> ...


 
Dear Pnow,
It might be a bit confuse for you to pronounce because each language is different in alphabet's pronunciation. In Thai language, we transliterate words into English. My advice, I think you should listen to the words how they pronounce and write it down to your own language. Most of my students that English is not their first language, they alway learn from this way.

Nice Day,
Kroo Ae  :Smile:

----------


## machangezi

> Nice Day


It's cloudy and prolly rain cats and dogs in a bit.  :Smile:

----------


## MTL ae

> Originally Posted by MTL ae
> 
> Nice Day
> 
> 
> It's cloudy and prolly rain cats and dogs in a bit.


Dear machangezi, 
hahahaha Not such a nice day right??? But hope you enjoy your day watching TV at home or do things you like BUT don't forget to keep contact with me through this forum though  :Smile: 

Raining all day like this, keep yourself warm and take care of yourself well.


Nice Day, (Still)
Kroo Ae   :Smile:

----------


## chrigui

hello there, 1st thank you for the effort to support non thai speakers,

my question is i the translation office in my area does not support thai (yet) and i would like to check the English translation details starting from  1st line of the certificate:...

i cannot make any photo post: forum rules: To be able to post links or images your post count must be *5* or greater. You currently have *0* posts.

any way if you google "thai marriage certificate" it will appear just just need the translation of the red flowered framed certificate.

----------


## MTL ae

> hello there, 1st thank you for the effort to support non thai speakers,
> 
> my question is i the translation office in my area does not support thai (yet) and i would like to check the English translation details starting from 1st line of the certificate:...
> 
> i cannot make any photo post: forum rules: To be able to post links or images your post count must be *5* or greater. You currently have *0* posts.
> 
> any way if you google "thai marriage certificate" it will appear just just need the translation of the red flowered framed certificate.


 
Dear Chrigui,
For your marriage translation,my suggestion you should take to the translated office because they have the official way of translation which accept to all public and govenrment place here in thailand and also your marriage translation paper have to be certified by the ministry and they will do all the paper for you which is easier and faster than you do it by yourself. As you mentioned earlier that your area doesn't have the translated office which I understand that but I think some translate offices, they definitely have service that can mail to your address directly.

Feel free to ask me if you need other information

Nice Day,
Kroo Ae

----------


## iamthai

FARANG mean tourist,foreign,traveler

----------


## MTL ae

> FARANG mean tourist,foreign,traveler


Dear iamthai,
As Thai people know the word FARANG as you mentioned earlier, all of them are correct. But most of them are familiar to this word and using for the westerner and caucasian people. 

For your information  :Smile:  
Farang is the name of fruit which is Guava.

----------


## alanchian

:deadhorsebig:  Can i post it to u o how can i send it to u??

----------


## alanchian

I need somebody to translant some thai language...thank you...

----------


## alanchian

I need somebody to translant some thai language...thank you..
My email is *alanchu_1019[at]hotmail.com*  See who can help me i need to post the language to him/her...

----------


## Ramseth

Khun Ae, thanks for being so helpful.

My question is, why is there an "i" (or "y") behind "Thai"?

ไท is already Thai; why the extra ย behind?

Doesn't that make it "Thaii" or "Thaiy"?

----------


## BillH52

Have found the Thai words for Sirloin, filet mignon; but, haven't yet found anyone who can provide the word for ribeye, which is a cut of beef.

Thanks, 

Bill H

----------


## pescator

What is the word for forklift? Cannot seem to find it anywhere.
I have so far been getting away with using: Rot Yohk Kohng Nak, but surely there must be a specific term. 

cheers

----------

